# اعطينى علم معرفتك ..



## †gomana† (6 مارس 2006)

*اعطينى علم معرفتك ..*

*" أعطينى علم معرفتك "*
*:t14: *
*-         **السيد المسيح هو الصورة التى من خلالها نعرف الله .*
*-         الله يعطينا المعرفة ليس لإستحقاقنا ولكن من فرض نعمته .*

 *أنواع المعرفة :-*​ 
*1-   **المعرفة العقلية .*
*2-   **المعرفة الوجدانية . (أحبه لأنه هو أحبنى أولاً وبالتالى هنتقدس )*
*3-   **المعرفة الإختبارية . ( ذوقوا وأنظروا ماأطيب الرب )*
*4-   **المعرفة الإتحادية . ( لابد للإنسان أن يثبت بالله ) *
*"الذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكى تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية هاربين من الفساد الذى فى العالم بالشهوة" (2بط1-4) *​ 

*-         **لكى نبدأ فى طريق المعرفة:-*

*1-   **الصلاة .( معرفة الله بدون صلاة معرفة كاذبة )*
*2-   **الإنجيل .*
*3-   **الكنيسة .*
*4-   **القديسين .*
******

*بقلم: gomana*​


----------



## blackguitar (7 مارس 2006)

*شكرا اوى يا جيجى انك عرفتينا ماهى المعرفه وانواعها *
*ربنا يباركك اختى العزيزة*


----------



## +AMIR+ (8 مارس 2006)

*يارب علمنى  اكون ملك ايديك.... يارب عرفنى ازاى ارجع اليك.*
*اعطنى علم معرفتك .. اعطنى ان احيا فيك و بك و معك.*
ياترى انتى اتكتبلك كام حسنه على كل الحاجات الحلوة اللى بتقدميهالنا اختى الحبيبه.هههه
لا بجد انت تستحقى كل خير ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## †gomana† (8 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا بلاكوتا على مرورك الجميل *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 مارس 2006)

*اخى العزيز امير شكرا جدا على تشجيعك وعلى ذوقك *
*ربنا يحافظ على طريق حياتك الروحية*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

> * لكى نبدأ فى طريق المعرفة:-
> 
> 1- الصلاة .( معرفة الله بدون صلاة معرفة كاذبة )
> 2- الإنجيل .
> ...


*
ميرسى يا جيجى *


----------



## †gomana† (8 مارس 2006)

*على ايه يا مرمر *
*شكرا على مرورك الرب معكى يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tears man (9 مارس 2006)

ربنا يدينا علم معرفته .. عاوزين نصرخ ونقوله عاوزين نعرفك يا رب اكتر من كده ..عاوزين نتعلم ازاى نعرفك يا مليكنا يا قدوس يا الهنا العظيم
رجل الدموع


----------



## †gomana† (9 مارس 2006)

*ميرسيه على محبتك ومرورك*
*ومرحب بيك معانا فى منتدانا المتواضع ده *
*يارب تكون سعيد وسطينا ويتخدمك الرب لمجد اسمه ونشرها*


----------



## augustine (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعطينى علم معرفتك ..*

أتلمس ملامحك بوجهي
أبحث عن صورتك بداخلي
أستشعر نبضك بأعماقي
أحتاج لأن.. أعرفك​
لأعرفه!! (1)​هناك إحصائية تقول أن المعرفة البشرية تتضاعف كل ستة أشهر، ورغم كل هذا التطور المعرفي والتكنولوجي تبقى معرفة الله هي العلم القلبي الذي يشتهيه كل عقل.. تلك المعرفة يترنم بها الكاهن في القداس الغريغوري "أعطيتني علم معرفتك"!
إنها عطية الله للبشر وهي شوق قلبهم من الأصل؛ نرى موسى النبي يشتهي قديماً أن يرى الله، ونسمع أغسطينوس يصرخ وقد انغلقت أعينه أن يعرفه: "من الذي أمسكني عنك! إني لم أعتق بعد. إلى متى أنتظر لأراك! ما سر انتظاري وأنت مقصدي!" ثم يعود يخاطب الله بثقة: "سأعرفك يا من تعرفني.. سأعرفك كما تعرفني" ويطلب أغسطينوس الحكمة تماماً مثل الحكيم سليمان، تلك الحكمة الإلهية التي تفتح الأعين، و يفاجئ بها أغسطينوس تعمل في أحشائه فيقول: "ما هذا الذي يومض في أحشائي ويقرع قلبي دون أن يؤلمني؟ فأرتجف هلعاً أحياناً وألتهب حباً أحياناً أخرى. أرتجف بقدر ما أرى نفسي إني لست أشبهه، وأطمئن بالقدر الذي فيه أرى نفسي أشابهه، إنها الحكمة! هي التي تومض في أحشائي" ويعرفه أغسطينوس فتهدأ أعماقه المرتاعة، ويعرف نفسه!
ويبقى السؤال.. كيف أعرفه؟! كيف أدركه وأنا مازلت لا أدرك ذاتي؟ هل أبحث عن ذاتي أولاً؟ هل أعرف نفسي فألمس بصمات أصابعه في أحشائي؟ أم أبحث عنه هو أولاً؟ وحين أعرفه أجد نفسي مطبوعاً في أعماقه؟!.. لست أعرف!
قضى بولس الرسول حياته باحثاً عن تلك المعرفة وتوصل إلى نتيجة هامة وهي أن المعرفة تبقى لغزاً لا يحل إلا في الملكوت: "فإننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجهاً لوجه. الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ سأعرف كما عُرفت" (1كو13: 12)..


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعطينى علم معرفتك ..*

*+*


موضوع جميل *كالعادة *يا جومانه .. و ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمره دائماً فأرجوا أن لا تنقطعى كثيراً .. أو حتى قليلاً 

*أعجبتنى هذه المداخله الجميله من الاخ الحبيب أغسطينوس*




augustine قال:


> *أتلمس ملامحك بوجهي*​
> *أبحث عن صورتك بداخلي*
> *أستشعر نبضك بأعماقي*
> *أحتاج لأن.. أعرفك*​
> ...


 

*كلمات جميلة و عميقه جداً ..*

*أشكرك على أنك لم تحرمنا منها ..*

*تحياتى *


----------

